

Why Content Farms Are Here To Stay - patio11
http://www.seobook.com/economics-of-content-farms

======
gojomo
Can we make the total crap more expensive for the farmers?

Perhaps via a sort of 'anti-click' that deducts from, rather than adds to,
their AdSense accounts?

